
How to avoid building a company you'll hate - kareemm
http://blog.codetree.com/articles/how-to-avoid-building-a-company-youll-hate.html
======
anandvc
Valuable framework.

> "Venture backed tech companies are built to get huge or die. Like a lottery
> ticket, you either win big or lose. But outside of tech, it's common to run
> a business to generate free cash flow for its owners."

Only a small percentage of companies should be pursuing venture capital.
Unfortunately, the way the tech media celebrates raising money, it projects
that it signifies success. This has misled many startup founders.

~~~
kareemm
Agreed. I think part of the reason this is true is because there are so few
models for the other paths.

Big numbers are good stories. Raising $Xm is a much more interesting story to
tell than 20% YoY growth to a business that has a natural revenue ceiling of
e.g. $20m / year. So the media tells those stories and they become the
dominant model.

